# San Cristobal Launch



## Shade of Havana (Aug 27, 2007)

Greeting Everyone!

Just wanted to let everyone know, we will be hosting the first San Cristobal Event in the Country on Thursday August 30th! Ashton's V.P. of Sales, Manny "The Animal" Ferrero will be in attendance along with our rep Mike Watman. This will be your first chance to try their newest cigar. I have smoked 4 of them so far, and they are amazing. I cant wait to see what you guys think.

Sean Parkinson
Shades of Havana Fine Cigars
16610 N. 75th Ave.
Peoria, AZ. 85381
shadesofhavana.com


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Manny is a hoot! Have a great event Sean.


----------

